# Driving to Croatia?



## Tanny47 (May 19, 2009)

I am driving to Croatia in August. I'm very interested to find a web site or person who can tell me the tolls for roads, tunnels, bridges etc on the way. Belgium Germany Austria and Slovenia are on my proposed route...... Any other info would be brilliant . MH is 7.5 mtrs .Also interested in Sat navs that know the size of vehicle and route accordingly .....We did manage to get into a pickle in Italy following our Sat Nav. !!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tanny47 said:


> I am driving to Croatia in August. I'm very interested to find a web site or person who can tell me the tolls for roads, tunnels, bridges etc on the way. Belgium Germany Austria and Slovenia are on my proposed route...... Any other info would be brilliant . MH is 7.5 mtrs .Also interested in Sat navs that know the size of vehicle and route accordingly .....We did manage to get into a pickle in Italy following our Sat Nav. !!


This site HERE has in depth info on Croatia.

Enjoy your trip. 

Don


----------



## Tanny47 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last time I went via Belgium and Germany they were toll free but for crossing Austria the toll all depend on vehicle weight and you may need a Go-Box. Have a look at >my web pages< and >this site<  might help.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you're going through Austria and you're over 3.5 tons you'll need a go-box

http://www.go-maut.at/startseite

can be very pricey


no tolls through Belgium or Germany, I think there are some in Slovenia


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*via austria*

we went to the island of Krk last year with our Autotrail Arapaho. our route via Austria was via Radstat,Tamsweg,Klugenfurt and on into Slovenia where we stopped at Lake Bled campsite for a few days,then drove to Prebold Campsite (advertised in Alan Rogers book as best toilets in Slovenia)
I never paid any tolls en route and wild camped in Austria on several nights with no problems.
We the drove down the coast of the Adriatic to the island of Krk where we stopped at a couple of small sites before going to Punat where we stayed on the campsite there for six weeks !! great place,onsite toilets very clean,bar open and did some lovely local dishes.
Small motorised train ran along to/from naturist past our site into Punat town centre,loads of shops,cafes ect.We went on a boat trip from the harbour ,stopped at Krk to go shopping then went to monastery before heading back aabout 4 hours in total.
The price was very reasonable and included some food and a drink too !!
Can reccomend it, as we enjoyed it last year we are going back next year but this time in June for four weeks.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

tANNY
tHIS IS A LINK TO A REPLY I PUT ON MMM forum about our trip last summer. Loved Croatia. We went down to Omis, Trogir island.
cHRIS

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=23563&posts=40


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi metblue

We are planning to go to Krk this June and I would be interested in looking up the site you stayed on but can't find it on the Krk camping website, I also do not have the Alan Rogers guide!

We last went to Krk in 1991 with our 3 children in a tent and loved it and would like to revisit it again but this time on our own in the camper.

Any additional information would be much appreciated.

Roger


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Tanny47 said:


> I am driving to Croatia in August. I'm very interested to find a web site or person who can tell me the tolls for roads, tunnels, bridges etc on the way. Belgium Germany Austria and Slovenia are on my proposed route...... Any other info would be brilliant . MH is 7.5 mtrs .Also interested in Sat navs that know the size of vehicle and route accordingly .....We did manage to get into a pickle in Italy following our Sat Nav. !!


As you have already received some excellent tips for Croatia, I can only add two things, It is a beautiful place and you are bound to enjoy it, You only need worry about tolls and go boxes if you use Autobahns/motorways the roads over are very good and we never touch Motorways at all.

The Sat Nav I would recommend without doubt is a Snooper Ventura S6000 or S7000 these allow entry of sizes etc we have used them for 3 -4 years and never had a problem, and Yes I know the problem you had in Italy that was the reason I got a Snooper and changed from my Tom Tom.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

no tolls through Belgium or Germany, I think there are some in Slovenia[/quote]

You only need a vignette in Slovenia if you are UNDER 3.5 ton. We were stopped and as we were 4ton was told we didn't need one but friend with us at 3.5 ton was fined 150euro for not having one. Apparently heavier vehicles pay tolls on motorways. If just passing through from Italy to Croatia then you should not need to pay any tolls.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

You can find campsites in Croatia on this site
http://www.avtokampi.si/kampi.asp?ln=ANG
Regards,
Cilka


----------

